# DH upper body armor combinations that are Leatt brace compatible. What's yours?



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys. So this is a thread to discuss what DH specific upper body combinations are working for people that are neck brace compatible. It is a tough choice attempting to find the right combination of gear to wear that will be comfortable, manageable, not overkill, and reasonably cool. *Post what the layers are in order from base to brace of what you are wearing.* I have personally found two effective options.

*Option 1:*

1st Layer: G-form shirt 
2nd Layer: Troy Lee 5900
3rd Layer: Jersey
4th Layer: Leatt Brace

This combo is perfect for having maximum back/chest/rib protection while still having shoulder protection. You are more than likely wearing a layer under you TLD 5900 that is a under armour like. Why not wear one that has low profile shoulder protection? This combo is also 100% leatt compatible and all fits relatively hidden under a jersey. Note: The 5900 is very thin. While it looks bulky in pictures; in pictures it is very low profile.

*Option 2:
*
1st Layer: Troy Lee 7850 (remove ALL back protection)
2nd Layer: Jersey
3rd Layer: Leatt Brace
4th Layer: POC VPD 2.0 16L spine backpack

This is a great option I have found for someone wanting to ride with a backpack and still have excellent back/chest/rib protection. This option when back pads are removed from the 7850 is incredibly breathable and minimal. The POC VPD 16L pack has a lightweight but bomb proof spine protector within that covers even the lowest parts of your back. Going this route still gives you shoulder protection as well and allows you to carry a pack and have DH bike park worthy protection!

I have simply found these both to be great upper body DH solutions! Please share your configurations that you have found to work.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

very nice. hadnt thought of the g-form shirt, thats a great idea to layer under it.


What I do is a bit of a hybrid of your two methods. 
I use a Troy Lee 7850 except I only remove the back padding that interferes with the leatt.
Underneath I wear football under-pad shirt that is similar to the g-form shirt. for extra rib and back padding.

on days where i plan to go 'big', i wear a rockgarden flak jacket instead of the 7850. its compatible 'enough' with the leatt but its not ideal


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

or 
1st layer : tld 7850 remove ALL back protection
2nd layer : dainese back shield
3rd layer : jersey
4th layer : leatt


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> 4th Layer: POC VPD 2.0 16L spine backpack


I wish I could see one of those in person, I'm interested in it for regular riding.

What I am using now with decent results for DH:

1st Layer: Leatt Body Protector 3DF, long sleeve w elbow pads
2nd Layer: Leatt Brace
3rd Layer: cheap jersey, neck cut to get over the Leatt
4th Layer: Camelback

It's pretty toasty over 90F degrees, but I think anything will be.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

661 short sleeve subgear
661 coresaver
Leatt
Fox launch pro elbows
Fox launch pro knee/shin

The subgear almost feels like underarmor heatgear. It has a wierd cooling property to it. Really nice underlayer. Protective too.

The gform undershirt would be another good option. Never tried it though.

I could stand to add some forearm protection I suppose, but I use those same elbow/knee pads and the subgear for gnarly all mountain stuff. The shoulder protection on the subgear is awesome for rolling through rocks if you go over the bars.


----------

